# Unterschiede Skibrille/ DH/MX-Google?



## Lord Shadow (17. Oktober 2007)

Gibts es eigentlich große Unterschiede zwischen Skibrillen und dem was man landläufig als Google kaufen kann? Demnächst dürfte es nämlich bei Tchibo, Aldi etc. wieder Skibrillen geben und ich brauche noch ne Google für FR/DH.


----------



## schatten (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde mal sagen, es gibt keine Unterschiede, solange die Tönung paßt. Oakley verkauft zumindest die gleichen Modelle (z.B. Crowbar) für beide Einsatzzwecke. 
Ob die Brille mit dem Helm harmoniert muß man ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Oktober 2007)

schatten schrieb:


> Ob die Brille mit dem Helm harmoniert muß man ausprobieren.



Das ist klar.


----------



## gurkenfolie (17. Oktober 2007)

die ski snowboard googles haben ne doppelscheibe "antifog"
billige mx brillen nicht.

ich würde mir für die augen auch keine BILLIGEN brillen kaufen, sorry aber bei sowas ist der preis ja mal sowas von egal...


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Oktober 2007)

Wieso? Wegen Verzerrung oder wegen Bruchgefahr?


----------



## benne1989 (18. Oktober 2007)

Also ich denke, dass ich dieses Jahr auch bei Tchibo brillentechnisch zuschlagen werde. Meine letzte Brille von denen habe ich sowohl zum Snowboarden als auch zu Biken benutzt. Die war echt wunderbar. Verzerrungen waren nicht zu spüren


----------



## SeidelMarco (30. Mai 2017)

Es gibt Unterschiede aber nicht groß. Vor allem unterscheiden sich die Brillen durch die Linsen. Bei Skibrillen Sie schlagfester als bei Mx . Wenn du Information mehr detalliert brauchst, dann bitte sieh mal https://www.bestadvisor.de/ski-goggles


----------



## Deleted 217350 (30. Mai 2017)

SeidelMarco schrieb:


> Es gibt Unterschiede aber nicht groß. Vor allem unterscheiden sich die Brillen durch die Linsen. Bei Skibrillen Sie schlagfester als bei Mx . Wenn du Information mehr detalliert brauchst, dann bitte sieh mal https://www.bestadvisor.de/ski-goggles



Gleich beim ersten Post einen fast 10 Jahre alten Thread aufgewärmt  .


----------



## fone (31. Mai 2017)

Marco Seidel werde ich gleich mal dem BKA melden wegen Leichenschändung.

Aber da fällt mir ein, wieso nicht mit ner Taucherbrille zum Skifahren? Gabs wohl auch schon.


----------



## on any sunday (31. Mai 2017)

SeidelMarco schrieb:


> Bei Skibrillen Sie schlagfester als bei Mx .



Klingt logisch, besonders wegen den vielen fliegenden Steinen der vorausfahrenden Skifahrern, der Staubbildung und den vielen Bäumen auf der Piste.


----------

